# how to get collections on mobile to sync with desktop LR on mac?



## owenpga (Dec 23, 2016)

is there a setting in LR to get my collections created on LR Mobile to sync with LR desktop?
thanks


----------



## clee01l (Dec 23, 2016)

First you need to have an LRCC subscription.  When you do your collections sync between the master catalog on the primary computer and your mobile devices.   

If that is your LR model now, then I'll need more info on what you have tried to do to set up LR Mobile on the computer


----------



## owenpga (Dec 24, 2016)

clee01l said:


> First you need to have an LRCC subscription.  When you do your collections sync between the master catalog on the primary computer and your mobile devices.
> 
> If that is your LR model now, then I'll need more info on what you have tried to do to set up LR Mobile on the computer



i've have a subscription. I can create the collection in LR on mac and sync to mobile, but i can't create a collection on mobile and sync to mac.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 24, 2016)

It's working OK here, using LRm on iOS, Lightroom on OSX. Are you checking in the right place on your mac, it should appear under the "From LR mobile" collection set in the Collections panel.


----------



## owenpga (Dec 24, 2016)

Jim Wilde said:


> It's working OK here, using LRm on iOS, Lightroom on OSX. Are you checking in the right place on your mac, it should appear under the "From LR mobile" collection set in the Collections panel.


thank you. i was looking in the wrong place in LR.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 24, 2016)

Easily done....I'm not immune from that either!


----------

